# 10 degree clinch nut leg plates



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a friend that owns an upholstery shop and wanted me to ask yall if there was any type of jig that he could make for his hand drill to consistently get a 10 degree hole to achieve the same result as the plates in the title of the post... I told him to buy a drill press with an adjustable table but his business is apparently falling off and he can't currently afford one. As a side note the only thing I could think of would be to get a block of aluminum or steel and have a 10 degree hole machined into it , but I know that if he was off just a little bit it would dull the hell out of his wood bits.


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

Can he get someone who does have a DP to drill the degree he needs into a hard wood block. One that will clamp to his work allowing him to drill it with his hand drill.

Since no one has answered, I thought I would give it a shot.
Smokey:smile:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Honestly I hadn't thought of that thank you btw I like your footer about political correctness :laughing:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Even these drill press wannabe's can be set at an angle. Used to be able to pick one up for $20-30 but I see some are up over $50 now


----------



## GroovyMambo (Jun 10, 2012)

+1 on the cheap drill guides some are about$ 35


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's what I'd do*

Drill the desired diameter hole in a hardwood block at the normal 90 degrees. Then cut the base of the block off at 10 degrees from perpendicular. That will give you the correct angle 80 degrees from perpendicular. The block can be Phenolic, aluminum, hardwood, etc. It would be easy to make several to account for any wear, but if a Forstner bit is used it should last a long time.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

wow yall thanks I had no idea that they made these things I'm finding out that there is alot that I didn't know lol


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

home depot the drill guide as mentioned in post 4 on clearance for 20.00 recently. don't know if they still have any.


----------

